# What kind of mantis?



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Feb 12, 2007)

Just saw this awesome vid on youtube of a mantis chowing down on a mouse,

 any one know what kinda mantis this is? vids a little nasty so dont watch if ya dont wanna see it :twisted:


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 12, 2007)

_Sphodromantis_ sp.


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

That is actually an entire show. That vid was only a very short clip of it.


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahh yes, I have this video on my web server somewhere, I will try and dig it out for you!


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Feb 13, 2007)

That would be awesome!


----------



## patdbunny (Feb 14, 2007)

HOLY COW!!

I want one of those!


----------



## Rick (Feb 14, 2007)

> HOLY COW!! I want one of those!


The african mantis? They are common in the hobby. Getting them should not be a problem. Actually very easy to keep.


----------



## patdbunny (Feb 15, 2007)

These suckers get about six inches?

Rick- Easy for you to say. I've only seen flower and orchid mantises for sale at shows and pet stores.

Otherwise, I catch mine - those that are unlucky enough to travel through my yard.

Roz.


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

> These suckers get about six inches? Rick- Easy for you to say. I've only seen flower and orchid mantises for sale at shows and pet stores.
> 
> Otherwise, I catch mine - those that are unlucky enough to travel through my yard.
> 
> Roz.


No they are not six inches. Few mantids get that long. They are a medium sized mantis. They are often available on here in the classifieds. They are one of the more common "exotics".


----------

